# Wissenschaftliches Short Paper zu Java 8



## Thoosequa (5. Nov 2014)

Hallo!
Ich komme heute wohl mit einem etwas anderen Problem als sonst: Im Rahmen eines Seminares auf meiner Universität muss ich bis Ende Januar ein wissenschaftliches Short Paper zu den wichtigsten Neuerungen in Java 8 schreiben. Zur Verfügung stehen mir die wichtigsten Universitätsdatenbanken meiner Uni als auch die Datenbanken von IEEE, ACM und Springer. Dazu brauche ich mindestens 4 wissenschaftliche Quellen, davon müssen 2 wissenschaftliche Artikel/ Publikationen sein (online quellen nicht erlaubt).

Ich brauche von niemanden irgendwelche Quellen oder einen Fingerzeig in eine Richtung, nur wäre es gut zu wissen ob es sowas überhaupt gibt oder ob ich gleich zu meiner Seminarleiterin gehen soll und mein Thema lieber doch noch ändern.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße!


----------



## Flown (5. Nov 2014)

Also auf ACM gibt es gerade mindestens 2 Publikationen die mit Java 8 zu tun haben(vor allem mit Lambdaexpressions und Streams). Möglich ist das schon.


----------



## Thoosequa (5. Nov 2014)

Danke! Java Streams war das Stichwort, bin schon auf zwei drei Publikationen gestoßen


----------



## ceving (5. Nov 2014)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> Also auf ACM gibt es gerade mindestens 2 Publikationen die mit Java 8 zu tun haben(vor allem mit Lambdaexpressions und Streams). Möglich ist das schon.



LOL. Was ist denn das für eine Wissenschaft, eine Feature-Liste abzuschreiben?

Die Streams sind übrigens witzlos ohne die Lambdas. Ich würde mich somit im ersten Schritt auf die Lambdas konzentrieren.

Aber der größte Witz ist, dass Java für etwas was ca 30 Jahre alt ist, bis Version 8 gebraucht hat. Hier ist das Original: Lambdas und Streams.


----------

